# March is "Resort Review" Bonus month!



## TUGBrian

For the rest of the month of March, any qualifying review submitted by a new member will automatically earn said member a TUG Award Credit.

This credit can be redeemed for a 6 month extension on your current TUG membership, or used for a Free Classified ad in the Legacy Ad section.

These awards never expire and are linked to your account, so as long as you remain an active TUG member, you can use them at any time.

As a bonus bonus, you will also still qualify for regular review awards (any resort review of a resort that has not been reviewed for over 6months).  So you have the capability to get 1 full year of membership for free for a single review!

You also qualify for the quarterly bonus award, which earns you either a Free vacation week of your choice from our availability, or a lifetime membership!

To qualify for this, there are a few stipulations you must follow

1. The resort review must not have any errors.  Please be sure the resort is entered properly, and you match up the review to the correct resort code!

2. The resort review must be detailed and contain the appropriate information about the resort...you can see the information required here:

http://www.tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm

No it doesnt have to have every single one...but it must be a solid and informative review containing the majority of those items.

"Great place, will stay again, 8.5 rating" while important in its own right for members...will not qualify for this reward =)


3. You must have stayed in the resort within the past year (or reallllly close) so date of visit must be after March 2006. 

I do not want to see submissions from 1995!  =)

Looking forward to seeing what you guys do here!


----------



## Cheryl17

TUG Improvements! said:


> For the rest of the month of March, any qualifying review submitted by a new member will automatically earn said member a TUG Award Credit.



Do you have to be a new member to qualify?


----------



## TUGBrian

Cheryl17 said:


> Do you have to be a new member to qualify?


nope...only have to be an active TUG member!


----------



## Cathyb

I was already to put in 4 reviews and it will not accept my password. What now?


----------



## TUGBrian

Pardon?

You should enter the reviews here:

http://tug2.com/RnR/RateAndReviewResort.aspx

The username/pw for that section is not your BBS username and password, its the TUG member only one provided to you when you joined.


----------



## Cathyb

that is where I was. I put in my ID and password but it refused me.


----------



## TUGBrian

again..your bbs username and password do not work over there.

you must use the tug member only username and password.

same thing you use to get into the ratings/reviews.


----------



## Cathyb

got it, finally -- duh!


----------



## Laurie

*Deadlines help!*

Thank you, that motivated me to submit one just now, and I'll try to get to another one I visited this past year by the end of the month!


----------



## LynnW

Got me motivated too! Two done and two to go.

Lynn


----------



## jlwquilter

*I am so glad this is happening!*

I don't have a resort to review but I am sure looking forward to the fresh info that others will enter. It was my only disappointment when I joined TUG a few months ago... that many of the resort reviews I was most interested in were really, really, REALLY old.

Good incentive program! Thanks for implementing it!


----------



## Anne S

I can understand that you don't want reviews from 1995, but what about 2005?


----------



## TUGBrian

We would love a review from any time frame for any resort....however these rules only apply to the bonus award.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Tug Resort Reviews*

It would be great if Tug had an review editor 
that would edit the reviews check for grammar
spelling & make them look & read like magazine 
and newspaper articles

I am not the best writer - but I try 
I am better at numbers and Taxes!


----------



## KristinB

I don't know about other area reps, but I usually try to take care of any glaring spelling or grammatical errors (although I usually don't touch those obviously written by our British or Canadian cousins).  I also break up long run-on paragraphs on occasion.


----------



## Denise L

Is every March bonus month, or just this March? I did two reviews in February, but could have easily waited until March for the bonuses!


----------



## TUGBrian

Its just something we decided to do this month.


----------



## shagnut

One to do but think it's been done in the last 6 mos but I'll do it anyway.  shaggy


----------



## TUGBrian

wow..this is pretty impressive...why havent yall entered in these before?  =)


----------



## icydog

I'm having trouble entering the resort review pages. I know the tug passcode and ID but I cannot get in. Will you pls pm me with a reason. Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42878


----------



## icydog

Thanks I thought it was me.


----------



## TUGBrian

nope...not you =)


----------



## paflutie

How long does it take for the reviews to be added?  I did one a couple of days ago, but it isn't showing up yet.  Thanks!!

Pam


----------



## DeniseM

paflutie said:


> How long does it take for the reviews to be added?  I did one a couple of days ago, but it isn't showing up yet.  Thanks!!
> 
> Pam



They're having some problems with it.


----------



## Cathyb

TUG:  Do you see my Hilton NYC review yet -- it was sent via TUG form last week.


----------



## ajmace

*Posted review on Thurnham Hall, Lancaster*

Have today posted a new review on Thurnham Hall, Lancaster, Uk . I look forward to receiving details of my free extension to my membership of TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

saw your review come in a bit ago...credits are automatically added to your account upon receipt of the review.

Ill need to whip up a little email to send to you guys confirming the award...but unless your review just sucked...consider the award granted =)

You will need to email tug@tug2.net if you wish to redeem the award (choose between a free ad or membership extension)...they are not applied automatically!


----------



## pumbug

*Lost Review`*

I just posted a review on Barony this morning and when I hit send  the message was "can't find server"   Is the previously mention problem fixed and this something wrong with my end??   Should I resend it??


----------



## TUGBrian

that error generally denotes a connection error...but would not have anything to do with the issues we were having recently.

I do not see a review for barony beach club...so go ahead and resubmit it.

You should receive an automatic confirmation email upon successful submission of any review.


----------



## pumbug

*Posted Reviews*

Thanks, I just re-submitted the Barony review as well as one for our Dec stay at our home resort Shadow Ridge and I got the email saying both went thru.


----------



## TUGBrian

no worries...the review manager will catch it and only post one of them.


----------



## DeniseM

At the end of the month, it would be interesting to know how many reviews were submitted, and how the number compares to last March or an Avg. month.



> saw your review come in a bit ago...credits are automatically added to your account upon receipt of the review.



Is this something a member can look up?  (Number of credits.)


----------



## TUGBrian

Im sure I can come up with somethin...we shall see!

as for looking them up...no..not online.

TUG membership information is kept in an offline computer...and those credits are stored on that computer as well tied to your account (and primary email address)

you may however at any time request the count via email and I will happily reply with your current number!

This number would also reflect any membership referral awards, as well as other tug review awards.  (all the same field).

So anytime you are up for renewal or want to submit an ad...simply ask if you have any credits first (tug@tug2.net) and it may not cost you a thing!


----------



## bonniedwan

*Question on Reviews?*

Where & When do you get your award if you complete a review? I am new to this & a little confused? I just finished a review on Marriott's Surfwatch, do I automatically receive a reward for doing this? If so, how do I apply it to renew my membership?

Thanks for any help,  
Bonnie Johnston


----------



## TUGBrian

no worries...im a tad behind in sending off the emails for awards...its comin! =)

I do have roughly 10 reviews that were not linked properly!  Please be sure you link them if you want your award!

If you want to use your reward for a renwal..simply email the request to tug@tug2.net


----------



## DeniseM

bonniedwan said:


> Where & When do you get your award if you complete a review? I am new to this & a little confused? I just finished a review on Marriott's Surfwatch, do I automatically receive a reward for doing this? If so, how do I apply it to renew my membership?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Bonnie Johnston



Also - If you use your award for a free TUG Ad, there is a drop down menu at the end of the Ad form where you select your method of payment and you can choose "free."


----------



## Dori

*Reviews sent in*

I just finished 2 reviews, one for Sweetwater @ Lake Conroe, and one for Landing at Seven Coves, both in Texas.  Hope they are helpful.

Dori


----------



## icydog

Dori said:


> I just finished 2 reviews, one for Sweetwater @ Lake Conroe, and one for Landing at Seven Coves, both in Texas. Hope they are helpful.
> 
> Dori


 
I sent in a review for the Marriott Surfwatch over a week ago and it is still not published. Can you pls check on the disposition of that review. I have a copy of it if you want me to repost it.


----------



## TUGBrian

generally easier to shoot an email to the area rep with specific questions like those...they are best suited to track down missing reviews.


----------



## Pit

TUG Improvements! said:


> Please be sure you link them if you want your award!
> 
> If you want to use your reward for a renwal..simply email the request to tug@tug2.net



How does one "link" them?


----------



## TUGBrian

make sure you find the review within TUG and properly link the review to the resort in the database.

ie..ensure you click the search feature to find the TUG code to link the review to (or provide the correct RCI/II code)


----------



## ajmace

*another new review, Tregenna Castle St Ives*

Hi

I have submitted another new review, this time for Tregenna Castle, St Ives UK.

Hope to hear that my membership has been extended by another 6 months!


----------



## TUGBrian

you should get an email confirmation stating that you were given the award...if you want to cash it in immediately...simply reply to the email stating as such and I will take care of it!


----------



## icydog

"*make sure you find the review within TUG and properly link the review to the resort in the database ie..ensure you click the search feature to find the TUG code to link the review to (or provide the correct RCI/II code)"*



I resubmitted my review of the Marriott SurfWatch. I hope it gets published this time. I don't know what you mean by linking the review to the site though.


----------



## TUGBrian

just make sure you either have the RCI/II code correct...or have the correct TUG resort id...one of the two is required.

Otherwise we have to go in and try to find the resort you reveiwed..and manually assign it.


----------



## glenmore

How do you redeem the credit to extend your membership?


----------



## DeniseM

glenmore said:


> How do you redeem the credit to extend your membership?



From a previous post in this thread:



TUG Improvements! said:


> You will need to email tug@tug2.net if you wish to redeem the award (choose between a free ad or membership extension)...they are not applied automatically!


----------



## Keitht

TUG Improvements! said:


> just make sure you either have the RCI/II code correct...or have the correct TUG resort id...one of the two is required.
> 
> Otherwise we have to go in and try to find the resort you reveiwed..and manually assign it.



Including the correct RCI/II code with the review actually makes things easier for the review reps in 2 ways.

1.  The system automatically generates an e-mail to us to let us know a review has been received.  Assuming the review fits the criteria, we can then simply forward the e-mail complete with the review, to request the award be given.

2.  Without the RCI/II code we have to check another section of the reviews system for orphaned reviews.  We then have to create a manual link in order to forward the review for award consideration.

That's not a major task, but due to other commitments not all reps will check for orphaned reviews regularly.  That can result in delays in posting the review to the live database.


----------



## TUGBrian

Down to the last few days of the award bonus!!

Get in those reviews!!!!


----------



## sfwilshire

*Should I be concerned?*

Should I be concerned at all that I submitted two Florida reviews this morning and got the email immediately acknowledging the second one, but haven't seen anything on the first? 

I have the first one saved in Word if I need to resubmit it.

Edited to add: I submitted a third review for Massachusetts and got an email on it right away. I must have done something wrong on the first one. I'll wait until tomorrow to resubmit it just in case it's not necessary. The one I'm missing the email for is for Westgate Vacation Villas.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## TUGBrian

And this concludes the March resort review award bonus month!


We had over 200 reviews submitted in this timeframe...I was very impressed with all the submissions!

One thing we have decided to do for a permanent basis...is that any resort review submitted from here on out will earn you a credit for a free classified ad (or ad renewal).

No qualification required...any review submitted wins!


----------



## PClapham

What is the procedure for taking advantage of this-would like to extend membership 6 months.  PClapham


----------



## Keitht

TUG Improvements! said:


> We had over 200 reviews submitted in this timeframe...I was very impressed with all the submissions!



I have to agree.  The reviews I have received over the past 2 years of looking after the European section have generally been pretty high anyway.  This month though there have been a couple of truly exceptional offerings.  I won't name them here for fear of embarrassing them  .
I really do enjoy receiving the reviews as it helps provide an insite into areas that I haven't necessarily considered in the past.  Scandinavia has certainly moved up the list of possibles, purely on the basis of reviews.  The only thing that puts me off is the cost of 'refreshments' in the evening


----------



## TUGBrian

PClapham said:


> What is the procedure for taking advantage of this-would like to extend membership 6 months.  PClapham



you are a few days too late as noted in the first post =)

a review now would get you a free classified ad!

Or if it is a resort that has not been reviewed in the past 6months...you get a 6 month extension automatically!


http://www.tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm


----------



## AKE

I was asked in mid-March to expand a review that I had just submitted (resort hadn't been reviewed in years) re qualifying for the contest - I resubmitted the re-written review 3 weeks ago but I have yet to see it posted (only my original is still posted)... any idea as to what happened?  (I sent the individual who asked if I would expand the review an emai twice but did not hear back)


----------



## KristinB

Just to clarify -- that wouldn't have anything to do with the March promotion -- any review submitted during March qualified.  What you received was probably from Brenda, who handles the Quarterly Review Award program.  In order to qualify, you must meet certain criteria.

You might want to check with the area rep in question -- it's possible that Brenda forwarded the revised review to him/her and it somehow got missed.


----------



## TUGBrian

I still have 70ish some odd regular review awards to give out...I will get on these today.

dont worry..you wont lose them.


----------



## AKE

The request was from Kathy P re adding to the review...


----------



## TUGBrian

thats fine...if you edited it then you likely were submitted for the review award and its one of the 70ish I have yet to do.

As mentioned before..it is separate from the march award bonus.


----------



## Keitht

Can I make a plea to all members regarding reviews please.

To the best of my knowledge there are no plans to repeat the 'Bonus Month' in the forseeable future, so please don't hold your reviews back in the hope of additional awards / rewards.


----------



## KristinB

AKE said:


> The request was from Kathy P re adding to the review...



Well, then -- it appears that Kathy P handles review submissions a bit differently than I do.  When I receive a review, as long as it meets the date criteria, I forward it to Brenda.  If Brenda thinks the review needs more detail in order to qualify, then she asks the reviewer to provide it.  Since I don't know exactly how Brenda appraises the reviews, I prefer to defer to her.


----------



## AKE

So I guess my question is was an updated review received or not?  How do I find out?


----------



## TUGBrian

if awarded you will get an email informing you of said award.


----------

